# Re-doing my 10 gallon into a planted tank



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I have always wanted to do a planted tank and decided to start small with a redo of my 10 gallon. I have a Marineland Penguin 100B filter and 15 watt light in an All-Glass Aquarium 20" Fluorescent Aquarium Reflector 120 volt 19 watt 60 hz. The substrate is currently gravel. I plan on making a diy CO2 setup using 2 liter bottles. What do I need to replace to make this work?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

I'd start with a good substrate. Aqua Soil or Eco-Complete. (I like FloraBase, too, but a lot of people don't because it needs replacing after six months per the instructions on the bag. I rarely keep a 'scape up six months. Short attention span.)

Later on down the line, you may want to switch to a canister filter to prevent the CO2 from degassing.

Then, you may want to up the light to about twenty-eight watts for a solid medium-light tank.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I will pick up a bag of Eco-Complete tomorrow but for the light, will I need to buy a whole new light or just the bulb?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

You'd need a whole new light.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

If it will take me a while to buy a new light, would I just run the 15 watt light for longer hours to get plants to grow?


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm sure that it's not the perfect way to go about lighting a 10 gallon, but I just have two of the standard plastic light housings on top of my tank. Each holds a 15W fluorescent bulb. They are both T8 aquatic plant bulbs from petsmart or petco. They may not be the best you can get, but for under $50 total I can grow pretty much all the plants I like (Lobelia cardinalis, rotala plants, e. diversifolia, HC, xmas moss, fissidens, java fern, swords, and yes...much algae). If I had it to do over, I would have spent the extra cash on a nice light setup, but I'm actually pretty happy with my setup as it is now. Check out my thread if you're interested in seeing what 30W of fluorescent lighting can do.

Regards,

Charlie


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Duration of the light cycle cannot compensate for intensity. In addition to serving no growth benefit, a longer light cycle would simply encourage algae.

You're absolutely fine running fifteen watts over a ten gallon tank. Just start with low-light plants (ferns, Anubias, and mosses) and spend the time you're earning the money for a light fixture to learn the ins and outs of keeping plants happy.

If you're new to the game, you're going to think that you're missing out on all the "fun" high-light plants, but honestly, once you're in the game long enough, you'll realize that the low-light plants are just as much fun and not nearly as much a pain in the butt.

Get the Eco-Complete, set up your CO2, and you'll be off to a perfect start. Much like a person doesn't try to bench press three hundred pounds their first day at the gym, so to should we planted tankers take it slow and learn the basics the old-fashioned way. 

You'll find a lamp soon enough. You don't have to get an aquarium lamp, by the way. Any lamp with the proper spectrum will do. You might have one lying around the house in which you can put a screw-in CF bulb with a kelvin rating of 5,000 to 10,000. Or go to Home Depot and get the 28 watt Hampton Bay "Robocop" lamp for twenty-something bucks.

Look up cl's Flooded Forest here in the nano section. The dude's got all low-light plants in there and it looks phenomenal. Craig's Mini-M, too. Both have plants that are low light and, in my opinion, look better than a lot of high-light tanks I see.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Well, I went to my local fish store just to get the Eco_Complete and some low light plants and ended up getting a light as well. It is a Satellite brand 40 watt but I had to get a freshwater bulb for it as well. I also got some plants and my CO2 system is set up but not putting CO2 in the tank just yet. I will get some pictures later.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Found out today that the bubble counter output seal was leaking out all the CO2, took awhile to get it air tight. Now the CO2 system is working perfectly, just have to wait for my CO2 diffuser to come in the mail to replace the air stone. I will have to go and get some CO2 proof tubing sometime. 
I drilled a hole through some driftwood and put one of my plants in it. 
Also I ordered some Star moss on ebay.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is the tank with a few changes. Added driftwood and a pleco from my 29 gallon that used to hide in his shell all the time.










1. Any suggestions about things I need to change or add to the tank to improve it?
2. I want to add more specific plants, I bought these because they were the cheapest they had just to start off the tank. What plants should I add to the tank?
3. How long should I run the lighting for each day? I am adding CO2 and the light is a 40 watt with a 10,000K and 6,700K dual bulb.
4. What types of fish should I eventually add? I already have a bushy nose pleco.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I will be heading over to my LFS today to get some more plants and some fish. Also, should I get some type of fertilizer?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

1. More hardscape. Lot's more.
2. Experiment with all kinds of plants. This is where you'll cut your teeth on all the different varieties. Get lots.
3. Six hours for lighting. After three weeks, bump it to eight to ten.
4. Fish is totally up to you.

As for ferts, right now all you'll need is potassium. Soon, you'll need micros, but that'll be in a month or so. You may eventually need the other two macros, N and P, but right now, just stick to K, potassium. Fight the temptation to start dosing N, P, and micros now. You'll want to -- especially if your LFS does not have potassium -- but fight it. Tank doesn't need it and it'll do more harm than good.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Went to the LFS today and picked up some more plants and got some fish. I got 8 tetras, 3 cory cats, and 3 amano shrimp. I found some pieces of lava rock I had bought a long time ago but never used. The plants I got were based off of what my dad liked (he has a degree in horticulture) and price. I know I got some java moss and some ferns. Also I bought potassium.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is the tank now with the added lava rock, plants, fish, and shrimp.


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Should look good once it grows in.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

That's a really nice hardscape. I like it a lot. It's very different from many of the tanks I've seen.

I think you're off to a great start.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

looks good, what type of fish and shrimp did you add?


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Ugly Genius said:


> That's a really nice hardscape. I like it a lot. It's very different from many of the tanks I've seen.
> 
> I think you're off to a great start.


Thanks, I really appreciate all your help. I would be lost without you. 



crimsonbull57 said:


> looks good, what type of fish and shrimp did you add?


I added 3 amano shrimp, 5 cory cats, 4 albino tetra, and 4 neon tetra. It will be overstocked once they all grow but my friend has a 29 gallon he wants to put them in when they get too big for this tank. The bushy nose pleco you see in one of the earlier pictures has completely disappeared, I'm sure it hasn't jumped out of the tank because it is not on the surrounding ground. However, it does like to hide in small, dark places.


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

Great looking tank 

U should buy cherry/yellow shrimps but be careful ur tetras might eat it. So have alot of plants/hiding place in the tank


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

H82LOS3 said:


> Great looking tank
> 
> U should buy cherry/yellow shrimps but be careful ur tetras might eat it. So have alot of plants/hiding place in the tank


Thanks, my friend and I were just talking about cherry shrimp in a few months on ebay and split them. 

Seeing as eceryone on this forum gives names to their tanks, I think I will name mine Twin Peaks.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I just got a Bamboo Shrimp to add to my tank.










Also, here is a picture of the tank overall, the hairgrass is really the only thing that is showing significant growth.


----------



## SamH (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice 'scape. Jealous of your shrimp, we can't get them in New Zealand.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

In unrelated news: Another bushy nose pleco has appeared in my 29 gallon shelly tank. I have never seen this one before in the 2 years I have had the tank. I thought I only had two plecos originally in the tank.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

I also have eco-complete, dwarf hairgrass, and shrimp. Your tank is looking better than mine. I'm jealous


----------



## Robelwilson (Jul 28, 2009)

*Your tank looks good!!!*

I'm starting a 10 gallon tank too. Hope mine looks as good as yours!


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Yesterday my bamboo shrimp died. I just don't think it tried to eat at all, not once did I see it using its fans to eat. I returned it to petco and got myself one that was sitting in the current fanning. I also got some UG in the mail and added it to the tank.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Sorry about the shrimp. I don't know much about Bamboo Shrimp so perhaps others can give tips on how to care for them.

Good job on the UG. It's a great plant. It takes a long time -- sometimes months -- to acclimate to a tank and be prepared to see some die-off. But once it does, it's quite easy to grow.
Additionally, I think it's an excellent carpet for your hardscape.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks good


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks good, hopefully this shrimp will work out.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I want to add some cherry shrimp to the tank sometime in the near future. How many would be suitable for this tank. If I end up needing to get rid of fish, I could feed the tetras to my oscar. I really just got the tetras to help get the tank started, I find shrimp more interesting.


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

That's not cool feeding the tetras to your oscars..
Keep the tetras .. cherry shrimp ? they take up really little bioload.

So just add around 10 and you should be good.
Though taht 10 may well eventually become exponentially be as much.


----------



## crimsonbull57 (Jan 7, 2009)

How strong is the current in your tank? I ask because filter shrimp should have a strong current so they can catch the food and particals that are suspended in the water. 
Just thought i would pass some info along but maybe you already know that.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I'v been keeping the water level lower since I got the shrimp to make a strong current on one side of the tank. The problem is with the behavior of the shrimp, it didn't even try to find the current to feed in. It hid behind a rock the whole time I had it.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Yesterday I started noticing most of my plants are turning slightly brown and lots of hair algae. I went against what UG told me about the 6 hours of light and have been running it all day since I was home to see it. I now have a timer and reduced it to 3 hours two times a day. Will this help fix the problem?


----------



## Kolkri (Dec 9, 2006)

Blue_Alien said:


> I want to add some cherry shrimp to the tank sometime in the near future. How many would be suitable for this tank. If I end up needing to get rid of fish, I could feed the tetras to my oscar. I really just got the tetras to help get the tank started, I find shrimp more interesting.


Bet your O well enjoy some healthy food that wont make him/her sick. But you could keep them.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

A friend told me that 10 gallon tanks were only 13$ at a pet store near us so I decided to get another one and use it as a cherry breeder. The anacharis in the planted 10 is growing like crazy. I also saw 4 inches of growth on one plant when I woke up, it was coming out of the water.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

All of my plants are turning brown expect for the new growth on the anacharis. What can I do to save my plants? (especially the 20$ UG I just bought)


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Blue_Alien said:


> All of my plants are turning brown expect for the new growth on the anacharis. What can I do to save my plants? (especially the 20$ UG I just bought)


Can anyone help me with this?

My ph is around 7.3 - 7.6
Nitrite is 0
Nitrate is roughly 5 ppm
Ammonia is 0 ppm


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I have come to the conclusion that what is going on with my plants is a nitrogen deficiency. All the new growth is green while old growth dies off quickly. I bought the pump Nitrogen and I am starting to dose that. I really hope this will save my UG and my other plants. My friend also lent me his nano CO2 diffuser and it is working like a charm. 

Update: Removed some of my anacharis and most big plants are releasing high amounts of oxygen.


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

Received my cherry shrimp yesterday from epicfish. I also found a guy locally who sold me two heaters for 5$ a piece. DIY co2 is starting to frustrate me, the mix seems like it needs changing every 5 days and I am constantly sealing leaks in the system.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Just saw this post and that it had no replies so I thought I would chime in just briefly to say I agree that Nitrogen deficiency is possibly the problem with the plants turning brown in the older growth. In a planted tank you should keep Nitrates around 10-20 ppm. 

I personally use pressurized "paintball" Co2 in all my tanks (because they're all pretty small) and I would never go back. DIY is cheap, but the pressurized is so much more dependable. There are no leaks, no mess, no fuss. Just take the paintball cylinder out and get it re-filled ($3 each) every 3 months and you're good to go. So I guess pressurized is pretty cheap once you get all the initial parts.

Anyway, looking good. I love the rocks you have in there. They sort of remind me of a freshwater version of coral.


----------



## CAM6467 (Feb 11, 2009)

I agree with *outlawboss* about the nitrate, and I see that you have already started to dose. Good for you! As far as CO2 goes I couldn't agree more that pressurized is the way to go. Algae is usually a problem with low CO2, high light, poor water circulation, and/or low plant mass within the tank. Make sure that you go do a google search regarding your algae issues and make sure to go over the issues that I just mentioned. I'm sure that you'll get on track in no time!

Good luck,

Charlie


----------



## jankyle (Mar 16, 2009)

hi sir Blue Alien.. 

just for the lights.. the lights depends on the plant's need.. cause there are some plants that needs low,medium or high lighting for better growth.. so i did used CFL bulbs.. 


for the substrate im using 

clay>1st level
riversand> 2nd level
gravel> 3rd level


----------



## Blue_Alien (Jul 31, 2009)

I found someone about 1.5 hours from me that is going to sell me a 5 lb CO2 tank, Milwaukee regulator, solenoid, bubble counter, and needle valve for $115. He also has 2 bags of amazonia he offered to sell me for 30$. I am going up there tomorrow to get the co2 set up but I'm still debating whether or not to get the amazonia.


----------

